

First geologic map of Ganymede made with Voyager data - nealabq
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/02/first-geologic-map-of-ganymede-made-with-voyager-data/

======
throwaway_yy2Di
Imagine the satellite images we could be looking at, if NASA had different
funding priorities:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter_Icy_Moons_Orbiter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter_Icy_Moons_Orbiter)

[pdf] [http://trs-
new.jpl.nasa.gov/dspace/bitstream/2014/38185/1/05...](http://trs-
new.jpl.nasa.gov/dspace/bitstream/2014/38185/1/05-3441.pdf)

tl;dr: A low-orbiting (100-200 km), 37-ton science probe, jumping from moon to
moon using nuclear-powered ion rockets.

* 1.5 tons of science instruments

* 1 meter telescope (25 cm surface resolution)

* 100 kW power supply

------
tephra
Here is a link to the companion paper published in 2010 for anyone interested:
[http://www.planetary.brown.edu/pdfs/3805.pdf](http://www.planetary.brown.edu/pdfs/3805.pdf)

------
devindotcom
This is gorgeous stuff. I can't get the PDF to render the way it looks on the
USGS site, though. Lots of layers and outlines. Looks the same in Foxit and
Sumatra.

~~~
deletes
[http://www.space.com/images/i/000/036/889/original/ganymede-...](http://www.space.com/images/i/000/036/889/original/ganymede-
map.jpg?1392246285)

Found it using google image search with the small image in the article.

I had to narrow the search to find the original source.

Original source: [http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/multimedia/ganymede-
pia17901/](http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/multimedia/ganymede-pia17901/)

Article:
[http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/news/ganymede20140212/index.html](http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/news/ganymede20140212/index.html)

